# Thunderstorm Geese



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

Was planning on hunting some geese on a marsh tonight. I've never hunted geese on water during a thunderstorm with lightning. What are your thoughts? I know I've been chatty kathy lately.


----------



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

I know when we're hunting the river we beat feet but that's because we have to cross the river in a 18' aluminum boat. Not the best place to be in an electrical storm . I'm diehard but I myself would probably shy away from that, certainly not worth getting crispafied . But on the other hand if you can sit their with thunder and lightning all around you and the little guy on your shoulder don't tell you to get the hell out " give it hell " Good luck...


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

Last year we hunted in a thunderstorm the day before deer season and the ducks acted very strange. Every time it would thunder they would flare like we were shooting and then come back. Even after we shot most would come back because they thought it was thundering.


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

With all due respect, I suspect that you are probably holding a 12 gauge lightening rod in your hands out there. 
"Lets be careful out there". 
(Hill Street Blues)


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree with Pato. If you've seen the 12 gauge lightning rod get struck before you wouldn't even be considering it.

Go scouting instead...


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I've never backed down to any weather conditions when it comes to duck/goose hunting, I am the complete oppositive of a fair weather fan/weekend warrior. But lightning in the forecast makes me a little hesitant. I'm sure the odds are extremely small.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

im sorta in the same situation ive got a pond holding a good amount of ducks and geese! i wanna go out tonight its just raining right now there hasnt been any lightning and its supposed to keep raining! if it stays like this hopefully the ducks should be out and about!! a little rain never hurt no one!


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

ya if its just rain i woudn't think twice about goin out there and gettin some green. lightning is nothing to chance your life with for a couple green heads. there will be more hunts.


----------

